# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نبـذة عن حياة الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس

## أبو عبد البر رشيد

هو الإمام المصلح المجدّد الشيخ عبد الحميد بن محمّد بن المصطفى بن المكّي بن باديس القسنطيني الجزائري، رئيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين بالجزائر، ورائد النهضة الفكرية والإصلاحية والقدوة الروحية لحرب التحرير الجزائرية.
وُلد بقسنطينة سنة: (1308ه ـ 1889م)، وسط أسرة من أكبر الأسر القسنطينية، مشهورة بالعلم والفضل والثراء والجاه، عريقة في التاريخ، يمتدّ نسبها إلى المعزّ بن باديس الصنهاجي، فهو في مقابل اعتزازه بالعروبة والإسلام لم يُخْفِ أصله الأمازيغي، بل كان يُبدِيه ويُعْلِنُهُ، ولعلّ من دواعي الافتخار به قيام سلفه بما يحفظ الدينَ ويصون الشريعةَ، فقد كان جدُّه الأوّل يناضل الإسماعيليةَ الباطنيةَ، وبِدَعِ الشيعة في إفريقيةَ، فصار خَلَفًا له في مقاومة التقليد والبدع والحوادث، ومحاربة الضلال والشركيَّات.
وقد أتمّ حفظ القرآن الكريم في أوّل مراحل تعلّمه بقسنطينة في السنة الثالثة عشر من عمره، على يد الشيخ «محمّد المدّاسي» وقُدم لصلاة التراويح بالناس على صغره، وأخذ مبادئ العربية ومبادئ الإسلام على يد شيخه «حَمدان لُونِيسي»، وقد أثّر فيه القرآن الكريم وهزّ كيانه ليكرّس فيه بعد ذلك ربع قرن من حياته في محاولة إرجاع الأمّة الجزائرية إلى هذا المصدر والنبع الرباني بما يحمله من حقيقة توحيدية وهداية أخلاقية، وهو طريق الإصلاح والنهوض الحضاري.
وفي سنة (1327ه - 1908م) التحق الشيخ عبد الحميد بمجامع الزيتونة بتونس، فأخذ عن جماعة من كبار علمائها الأجلاّء، وفي طليعتهم زعيم النهضة الفكرية والإصلاحية في الحاضرة التونسية العلاّمة «محمّد النخلي القيرواني» المتوفى سنة: (1342ه - 1923م)، والشيخ محمّد الطاهر بن عاشور المتوفى سنة: (1393ه - 1973م)، فضلاً عن مربين آخرين من المشايخ الذين كان لهم تأثير في نمو استعداده، وتعهّدوه بالتوجيه والتكوين، كالبشير صفر، وسعد العياض السطايفي، ومحمّد بن القاضي وغيرهم، وقد سمحت له هذه الفترة بالاطلاع على العلوم الحديثة وعلى ما يجري في البلدان العربية والإسلامية من إصلاحات دينية وسياسية، في مصر وفي الشام وغيرهم، ممّا كان لهذا المحيط العلمي والبيئة الاجتماعية، والملازمات المستمرّة لرجال العلم والإصلاح الأثر البالغ في تكوين شخصيته ومنهاجه في الحياة.
وبعد تخرّجه وتأهيله بشهادة التطويع (سنة 1330ه-1912م) عاد من تونس متأهّبًا بطموح قويٍّ للتفرّغ للتدريس الممثّل في بدايته بعقد حلقات دراسية بالجامع الكبير، غير أنّ صعوبات واجهته في بداية نشاطه العلمي حالت دون تحقيق طموحه وآماله، وبعد طول تأمّل رأى من المفيد تزامنًا مع موسم الحجّ أن يؤدّي الفريضة مغتنمًا الفرصة في رحلته المشرقية للاتصال بجماعة العلماء والمفكّرين من مختلف أنحاء العالم الإسلامي، الأمر الذي يسمح له بالاحتكاك المباشر وتبادل الرأي معهم، والتعرّف على مواقع الفكر الإصلاحي، فضلاً عن الاطلاع على حقيقة الأوضاع الاجتماعية والسياسية والثقافية السائدة في المشرق العربي. وفي أثناء تواجده بالحجاز حضر لدروس العلماء من مختلف البلدان الوافدين إلى هذه البقاع المقدّسة كالشيخ «حسين الهندي» الذي نصحه بالعودة إلى بلاده لاحتياجها إلى علمه وفكره، وقد حظي بإلقاء دروس بالمسجد النبوي من بعض الشيوخ الذين كانوا يعرفون مستواه، وقد تعرّف على كثير من شباب العائلات الجزائرية المهاجرة مثل «محمّد البشير الإبرهيمي» (المتوفى 1382ه ـ 1965م)، وقد استفاد الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ من التيارات الفكرية ومدارس الإصلاح الديني بالمشرق التي ظهرت في العالم الإسلامي على يد الشيخ «محمّد بن عبد الوهاب» (المتوفى سنة 1206ه ـ 1791م)، والإمام «محمّد بن علي الشوكاني» (المتوفى سنة 1250ه ـ 1834م)، و«محمّد رشيد رضا» (المتوفى سنة 1354ه ـ 1935م)، وغيرهم، وليس الفكر الإصلاحي وليد العصر الحديث فحسب، وإنما يضرب بجذوره في أغوار الماضي الإسلامي في عهد «أبي العباس تقي الدين أحمد بن تيمية» (المتوفى سنة 728ه ـ 1327م)، و«ابن قيم الجوزية» (المتوفى سنة 751ه ـ 1350م) رحمهم الله جميعًا.
وبعد عودته إلى قسنطينة (سنة 1332ه ـ 1913م) ساهم في بلورة الفكر الإصلاحي ميدانيًّا وتطبيق مناهجه التربوية عمليًّا، ساعده زملاؤه الأفاضل من العلماء الذين شَدُّوا عَضُدَه وَقَوَّوْا زناده، فكان تعاونهم معه في هذه المهمّة الملقاة على عاتق الدعاة إلى الله تعالى منذ فجر النهضة دافعًا قويًّا وعاملاً في انتشار دعوته سطع نجمه، وذيع صيته، ومن أمثال هؤلاء الذين آزروه وساندوه الشيخ العربي التَّبَسِّي، والشيخ محمّد البشير الإبراهيمي، والشيخ الطيّب العُقبي، والشيخ مبارك الميلي وغيرهم، كما ساعده أيضًا الواقع الذي كانت تمرّ به الجزائر بين الحربين العالميتين.
وقد شرع الإمام ابن باديس رحمه الله تعالى في العمل التربوي، وانتهج في دعوته منهجًا يوافق الفكر الإصلاحي في البعد والغاية، وإن كان له طابع خاص في السلوك والعمل يقوم على ثلاثة محاور أساسية، يظهر أعلاها في إصلاح عقيدة الجزائريين بالدرجة الأولى، ببيان التوحيد الذي يمثّل عمود الدعوة السلفية، وما يضادّه من الشرك، ذلك لأنّ التوحيد هو غاية إيجاد الخلق، وإرسال الرسل، ودعوة المجدّدين في كلّ العصور والأزمان، لذلك كانت دعوته قائمة على أخذ العقيدة من الوحيين وعلى فهم الأوَّلين، والتحذير من الشرك ومظاهره، ومن بدعة التقليد الأعمى، ومن علم الكلام وجنايته على الأمّة، ذلك لأنّ من أهمّ أسباب ضياع التوحيد ابتعاد الناس عن الوحي وفُشُوّ علم الكلام والخوض فيه واتباع طرقهم الضالة عن سواء السبيل، ومرض الجمود الفكري والركون إلى التقليد والزعم بأنّ باب الاجتهاد قد أغلق في نهاية القرن الرابع حيث قال رحمه الله: «كما أُدخِلت على مذهب أهل العلم بدعة التقليد العامّ الجامد التي أماتت الأفكار، وحالت بين طلاّب العلم وبين السنّة والكتاب، وصيّرتها -في زعم قومٍ- غير محتاج إليهما من نهاية القرن الرابع إلى قيام الساعة، لا في فقه ولا في استنباط ولا تشريع، استغناءً عنهما زعموا بكتب الفروع من المتون والمختصرات، فأعرض الطلاّب عن التفقّه في الكتاب والسنّة وكتب الأئمّة، وصارت معانيها الظاهرة، بَلْهَ الخفية مجهولة حتى عند كبار المتصدّرين»،(2) وقال في معرض ذكر منهاج الخارجين عن منهاج السلف من المتكلمين والمتصوّفة وغيرهم: «قلوبنا معرّضة لخطرات الوسواس، بل للأوهام والشكوك، فالذي يثبّتها ويدفع عنها الاضطراب ويربطها باليقين هو القرآن العظيم، وقد ذهب قوم مع تشكيكات الفلاسفة وفروضهم، ومُماحكات المتكلمين ومناقضاتهم، فما ازدادوا إلاّ شكًّا وما ازدادت قلوبهم إلاّ مرضًا، حتى رجع كثير منهم في أواخر أيامهم إلى عقائد القرآن وأدلّة القرآن، فشفوا بعدما كادوا كإمام الحرمين والفخر الرازي»(3)، وفي مقام آخر حال ترجمته للعلامة محمّد رشيد رضا يقول رحمه الله تعالى: «دعاه شغفه بكتاب "الإحياء" إلى اقتناء شرحه الجليل للإمام المرتضي الحسيني، فلما طالعه ورأى طريقته الأثرية في تخريج أحاديث "الإحياء" فتح له باب الاشتغال بعلوم الحديث وكتب السنّة، وتخلّص مما في كتاب "الإحياء" من الخطأ الضار -وهو قليل-، ولا سيما عقيدة الجبر والتأويلات الأشعرية والصوفية، والغلو في الزهد وبعض العبادات المبتدعة»(4)، وقال أيضًا: «نحن معشر المسلمين قد كان منّا للقرآن العظيم هجر كثير في الزمان الطويل، وإن كنّا به مؤمنين، بَسَط القرآن عقائد الإيمان كلها بأدلتها العقلية القريبة القاطعة، فهجرناها وقلنا تلك أدلة سمعية لا تُحَصِّل اليقين، فأخذنا في الطرائق الكلامية المعقّدة، وإشكالاتها المتعدّدة، واصطلاحاتها المحدثة، مما يصعب أمرها على الطلبة فضلاً عن العامّة»(5).
لذلك ظهرت عنايته الأكيدة بتربية الجيل على القرآن وتعليم أصول الدين وعقائده من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية، إذ كان همّه تكوين رجال قرآنيين يوجّهون التاريخ ويُغيّرون الأمّة، وقد تجلّى ذلك في بعض مقالاته حيث يقول رحمه الله: «فإنّنا والحمد لله نربي تلامذتنا على القرآن من أول يوم، ونوجّه نفوسهم إلى القرآن في كلّ يوم…».
- أمّا المحور الثاني فيتمثّل في إصلاح عقلية الجزائريين، وذلك بإصلاح العقول بالتربية والتعليم، بتكوين أجيال قائدة في الجزائر، تعمل على بعث نهضة شاملة تخرج بها من حالة الجمود والركود إلى الحيوية والنشاط، وقد كان يرى أنّ تحقيق هذه النهضة المنشودة يتوقّف بالدرجة الأولى على إصلاح الفرد الجزائري وتكوينه من الناحية الفكرية والنفسية.
- والمحور الثالث يظهر في إصلاح أخلاق الجزائريين، وهذا ميدان الذي تدهور كثيرًا نتيجة لفساد العقول وفساد العقيدة الدينية، وقد كانت عنايته به بالغة من داخل الفرد بتطهير الباطن الذي هو أساس الظاهر، وتهذيب النفوس وتزكيتها وإنارة العقول وتقويم الأعمال، وإصلاح العقيدة حتى يعمل الفرد على تغيير ما بنفسه لكي يغيّر الله ما به من سوء وانحطاط، عملاً بقوله تعالى: ﴿إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ﴾(6)  .
هذا، وقد اعتبر الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس أنّ سبيل النجاة والنهوض يكمن في الرجوع إلى فقه الكتاب والسنّة وعلى فهم السلف الصالح، ذلك لأنّ علماء السلف إن اتفقوا فاتفاقهم حجّة قاطعة، وإن اختلفوا فلا يجوز لأحد أن يخرج عن أقوالهم، وفي المضمون يقول الشيخ ابن باديس رحمه الله: «لا نجاة لنا من هذا التِّيه الذي نحن فيه، والعذاب المنوّع الذي نذوقه ونقاسيه، إلاّ بالرجوع إلى القرآن إلى علمه وهديه، وبناء العقائد والأحكام والآداب عليه، والتفقه فيه، وفي السنّة النبوية شرحه وبيانه، والاستعانة على ذلك بإخلاص القصد وصحّة الفهم والاعتضاد بأنظار العلماء الراسخين والاهتداء بهديهم في الفهم عن رب العالمين»(7). وفي نصيحة نافعة ووصية جامعة يقول رحمه الله تعالى: «اعلموا جعلكم الله من وعاة العلم ورزقكم حلاوة الإدراك والفهم، وجمّلكم بعزّة الاتباع، وجنّبكم ذلّة الابتداع أنّ الواجب على كلّ مسلم في كلّ مكان وزمان أن يعتقد عقدًا يتشربه قلبه، وتسكن له نفسه، وينشرح له صدره، ويلهج به لسانه، وتنبني عليه أعماله، أنّ دين الله تعالى من عقائد الإيمان، وقواعد الإسلام وطرائق الإحسان إنما هو في القرآن والسنّة الثابتة الصحيحة وعمل السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين وأتباع التابعين، وإنّ كلّ ما خرج عن هذه الأصول، ولم يحظ لديها بالقبول -قولاً كان أو احتمالاً- فإنه باطل من أصله، مردود على صاحبه، كائنًا من كان في كلّ زمان ومكان، فاحفظها واعملوا بها تهتدوا وترشدوا إن شاء الله تعالى»(8).
ولما رأى رحمه الله تعالى أنّ الحلقات العلمية في المؤسّسات التربوية والدروس المسجدية لا تفي بنشر دعوته على نطاق واسع وشامل، ولا تحقّق غاياتها السامية المسطّرة لها، إلاّ بتعزيزها بالعمل الصحفي مع توفير شروط نجاحه بتأمين مطبعة خاصة له على وجه الامتلاك، أقبل على تطبيق فكرته في سبيل الإصلاح وتجديد الدين بتأسيس أول صحيفة جزائرية بالعربية وسُميت ب«المنتقد» كمرحلة معضدة قصد الدخول في التطبيق العملي لمقاومة المناهج العقدية والسلوكية التي كان ينشرها رجال التصوّف(9) وأرباب الطُّرُق من الزوايا وأماكن الأضرحة والقبور، وقد تَغَلْغَلَ كثير من تلك الضلالات والمعتقدات الفاسدة في صفوف الدهماء والعوامّ وعند بعض الأواسط المثقّفة، وتجسّد شعارها في عبارة «اعتقد ولا تنتقد»، وقد كان اختياره لعنوان صحيفته يهدف إلى القضاء على هذا الشعار أوّلاً، وإزالة فحواه كدعوة ثانيًا، أي: تحذير الناس ممّا يحتويه الشعار من ضلالات ومفاسد مبنًى ومعنًى، وإرادة التغيير مع الالتزام بالنقد الهادف ببيان الحقيقة بِنَزاهة وصدق وإخلاص، غير أنّ هذه الصحيفة لم تعمّر طويلاً وتوقّفت بسبب المنع الصادر من قبل الحكومة الفرنسية بإيذاء خصوم الدعوة والحقّ.
لكن هذا التوقف لم يُثْنِ عزيمة الشيخ العلامة ابن باديس -رحمه الله- في السعي إلى إصدار مجلة «الشهاب» خلفًا «للمنتقد» تعمل على نفس المبدأ والغاية، وتؤدّي رسالتها النبيلة بكلّ صمود، مصدّرة في الغالب بآيات مفسرة وأحاديث مشروحة إلى غاية سنة: (1358ه-1939م).
وقد أخذ الشيخ العلامة -رحمه الله- يكثّف عمله، ويوسّع نشاطه، ويعمّق فكرته، من منبر المسجد والدروس المسجدية إلى منبر المجلّة إلى دعوة الأوساط السياسية المختلفة إلى الاتحاد والتغيير، مجسّدًا طموحه بتأسيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين سنة: (1351ه - 5 ماي 1332م) برئاسته، ظهر دورها الفعال في الإصلاح الديني والاجتماعي على نطاق واسع، تبلور نهجه في الإصلاح بالقضاء على التخلّف ومظاهره، وتحذير الأمّة من الشرك بمختلف أنواعه، وإزالة الجمود الفكري ومحاربة التقاليد والبدع المنكرة، والعادات الشركية المستحكمة، ومقاومة الأباطيل والخرافات المتمكّنة من المتنكّرين للتوحيد من الصوفيِّين والقبوريِّين والطرقية وغيرهم، وذلك بتعريف الأمّة بدينها الحقّ، والعمل بتعاليمه وأحكامه، والتحلي بفضائله وآدابه، والدعوة إلى النهضة والحضارة في إطار إصلاح الدين والمجتمع، وذلك بواسطة نشاطات مختلفة، كان للنشاط الصحفي دور بارز كوسيلة للسياسة والتهذيب بتكوين القادة وتوجيه الطاقات والجهود مسلحة بالعلم والمعرفة، وبثّ الوعي بين الأوساط الشعبية، فأسّست:
- صحيفة أسبوعية «السنة المحمّدية» الصادرة بتاريخ: (8 ذي الحجّة 1351ه - 1932م)، ثمّ خلفتها:
- جريدة «الشريعة المطهّرة» الصادرة بتاريخ: (24 ربيع الأول 1352ه - 1933م)، ثمّ تلتها بعد منعها:
- صحيفة «الصراط السوي» الصادرة بتاريخ: (21 جمادى الأولى 1352ه - 1933م)، وهذه الأخيرة أيضًا منعتها الحكومة الفرنسية أسوة بأخواتها، ولكن جمعية العلماء لم تلبث أن أسّست جريدة «البصائر» الصادرة بتاريخ: (أوّل شوّال سنة 1354ه ـ 1935م) حيث بقيت هذه الجريدة كلسان حال الجمعية مستمرة في أداء رسالتها بالموازاة مع مجلّة «الشهاب» التي ظلت مِلكًا له ومستقلة عن الجمعية، حيث كان ينطق فيها باسمه الشخصي لا بوصفه رئيسًا للجمعية حفاظًا على مصير جمعية العلماء وجريدتها التي استمرت بعد وفاته إلى غاية سنة: (1376ه - 6 أفريل 1956م)، وإن تخلّل انقطاع في سلسلتها الأولى عند اقتراب الحرب العالمية الثانية.
وفي هذه المرحلة اتخذ الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس شعار «الحقّ، والعدل، والمؤاخاة في إعطاء جميع الحقوق الذين قاموا بجميع الواجبات»، رجاء تحقيق مطالب الشعب الجزائري بطريق سلمي، ولكنّه بعد عودة وفد المؤتمر من باريس سنة: (1355ه - 1936م)، اقتضت طبيعة المرحلة الجديدة إزاحته واستبداله بشعار آخر وهو: «لنعتمد على أنفسنا، ولنتكل على الله»، تعبيرًا على الحزم على الكفاح وغلق القلوب على فرنسا إلى الأبد والاستعداد للدخول في معركة ضارية، كما عبّر ذلك بقوله رحمه الله مخاطبًا الشعب الجزائري: «…وإن ضيّعت فرنسا فرصتها هذه، فإننا نقبض أيدينا ونغلق قلوبنا إلى الأبد… واعلم أنّ عملك هذا على جلالته ما هو إلاّ خطوة ووثبة، وراءها خطوات ووثبات، وبعدها إمّا الحياة أو الممات»، وهذه الحقيقة عبّر عنها أيضًا في مقال آخر سنة: (1356ه - 1937) بلفظ «المغامرة والتضحية»وهي طريق الكفاح والحرب للخلاص من فرنسا، وظلّ ابن باديس وفيًّا لهذا المسلك الشمولي في مواجهته للاستعمار خلال كلّ سنوات نشاطه السياسي المندرج في نشاطه العامّ إلى أن توفّي مساء الثلاثاء: 8 ربيع الأول 1359ه الموافق 16 أفريل 1940م، ودفن بقسنطينة. تغمّده الله برحمته وأسكنه فسيح جنانه.
هذا وقد عمل ابن باديس خلال فترات حياته على تقريب القرآن الكريم بين يدي الأمّة مفسّرًا له تفسيرًا سلفيًّا، سالكًا طريق رُوّاد التفسير بالمأثور، معتمدًا على بيان القرآن للقرآن، وبيان السنّة له، آخذًا في الاعتبار أصول البيان العربي، كما كانت عنايته فائقة بالسنّة المطهرة وبالعقيدة الصحيحة التي تخدم دعوته الإصلاحية، فوضع كتابه «العقائد الإسلامية من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية»، على نهج طريق القرآن في الاستدلال المتلائم مع الفطرة الإنسانية، بعيدًا عن مسلك الفلاسفة ومنهج المتكلّمين، وحارب البدع والتقليد والشرك ومظاهره والتخلّف ودعا إلى النهضة والحضارة في إطار إصلاح الدين والمجتمع سانده علماء أفاضل في دعوته ومهمّته النبيلة، كما ساعدته خبرته بالعلوم العربية -آدابها وقواعدها- لذلك جاء أسلوبه في مختلف كتاباته سهلاً مُمتنعًا، بعيدًا عن التعقيد اللفظي، وكذا شعره الفيّاض، هذا بغضّ النظر عمّا كان عليه من اطلاع على المذاهب الفقهية المختلفة كما هو ملموس في فتاويه المتعدّدة، فضلاً عن مذهب مالك ـ رحمه الله ـ، ومن علم بالأصول متمرّسًا بأسلوبه ومتزوّدًا بقواعده مع الإدراك الصحيح والفهم التامّ.
تلك هي بعض جوانب من سيرة حياته وشخصيته مختصرة، فرغم الفترة الزمنية القصيرة نسبيًّا التي عاشها ابن باديس رحمه الله إلاّ أنّ ما خلّفه من كتابات هامّة في الصحف والمجلاّت وكتب قيّمة، ممّا له أثر بالغ، لا تزال هذه الكتابات والمقالات تؤخذ منها دروس وعظات للمتأمّل، وهي حاليًّا مصدر اهتمام الباحثين داخل القطر الجزائري وخارجه.
كلّ هذه الآثار أحيت ذِكْرَهُ، وخلّدت اسمه، وأكّدت عظمة شخصيته الفكرية وريادته في النهضة والتجديد والإصلاح.

1- مصادر ترجمته:
مجلة اللغة العربية (21/140) سنة 1966، «مذكرات توفيق المدني» (2/11)، «مجالس التذكير وآثار الإمام عبد الحميد بن باديس رحمه الله تعالى»، «الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس والحركة الإصلاحية السلفية في الجزائر في العصر الحديث» للدكتور تركي رابح، «الأعلام» للزركلي (4/60)، «ابن باديس حياته وآثاره» للدكتور عمار طالبي (1/72)، «معجم أعلام الجزائر» للنويهض (82)، «معجم المفسرين» للنويهض (1/259)، «ابن باديس وعروبة الجزائر» للميلي (9 وما بعدها)
2- الآثار (5/38).
3- مجالس التذكير من كلام الحكيم الخبير (257).
4- الآثار (3/85).
5- مجالس التذكير من كلام الحكيم الخبير (250).
6- جزء من آية 11 سورة الرعد.
7- المصدر السابق (252).
8- الآثار (3/222).
9- قد كان أوائل الصوفية ملتزمين بالكتاب والسنّة، غير أنّ كثيرًا منهم حادوا عن الطريق السوي وغَلَوْا في البدع والمنكرات والانحرافات في الفكر والسلوك. (انظر: تلبيس إبليس لابن الجوزي: 211 وما بعدها، مجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية: 11/18، مدارج السالكين لابن القيم: 1/138).

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

عبد الحميد بن      باديس(4 1889م: 1940م)
    (سيرة عالم شُغل ببناء الإنسان عن تأليف الكتب) 
سيد يوسف




تمهيد
            إن رجلا يقول عن أمته "إن الأمة الجزائرية ليست هي فرنسا، ولا يمكن أن              تكون فرنسا، ولا تريد أن تصير فرنسا، ولا تستطيع أن تصير فرنسا لو              أرادت، بل هي أمة بعيدة عن فرنسا كل البعد...، في لغتها، وفي أخلاقها،              وعنصرها، وفي دينها، لا تريد أن تندمج ولها وطن معين هو الوطن              الجزائري"...لهو رجل يقظ عقله نقية سريرته... بسيرته تنهض الأمة...فمن              يا ترى يكون عبد الحميد بن باديس؟ 
 
            قبس من نشأته
            هو عبد الحميد بن محمد المصطفى بن مكي بن باديس ولد فى مدينة قسطنطينة              في (11من ربيع الآخر 1307هـ = 4 من ديسمبر 1889م)، ونشأ في أسرة كريمة              ذات عراقة وثراء ودين، فأبوه كان حافظًا للقرآن، ويُعد من أعيان              المدينة، وعُرف بدفاعه عن حقوق المسلمين في الجزائر، وينتمي إلى أسرة              مشهورة في الشمال الإفريقي اشتهر من رجالها "المعز بن باديس"              (398-454هـ = 1008- 1062م)، الذي انفصل بالدولة الصنهاجية عن الدولة              الفاطمية، وأعلن مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة مذهبًا للدولة. 

            حفظ القرآن وهو في الثالثة عشرة من عمره، ثم انتقل إلى العالم الكبير              "حمدان الونيسي" بجامع سيدي محمد النجار، وتلقى منه العلوم العربية              والإسلامية، وكان لهذا العالم أثر ايجابي فى نفس صاحبنا...ودلالة ذلك              أن أراد ابن باديس الهجرة إلى المدينة المنورة ليلحق بشيخه هناك لكن              والده منعه من ذلك لصغر سنه، وبعث به إلى تونس لاستكمال دراسته في جامع              الزيتونة، وكانت منارة العلم في الشمال الإفريقي، وتلقى العلم في              الزيتونة على جماعة من كبار العلماء البارزين، فلازم العلامة محمد              الطاهر بن عاشور، وأخذ عنه الأدب، وكان له تأثير كبير عليه عبر عنه ابن              باديس بقوله: "بث فيّ روحًا جديدة في فهم المنظوم والمنثور، وأحيت مني              الشعور بعز العروبة والاعتزاز بها، كما أعتز بالإسلام". 
 
            أساتذته
            تأثر ابن باديس بمجموعة من العلماء كان منهم
            * حمدان الونيسى حيث تلقى منه العلوم الإسلامية كما مر بنا. 
            * محمد الطاهر بن عاشور حيث تلقى منه علوم اللغة والأدب. 
            * محمد النخلي القيرواني حيث تلقى منه دروسا فى ما يحيى القلوب من              رقائق. 
            * البشير صعز"، حيث تلقى منه دروسا فى التاريخ. 
            * حسين أحمد المدني" عالم الهند الكبير الذى نصحه بخدمة الإسلام فى              الجزائر لأنه فى حاجة إلى أمثاله. 
            * البشير الإبراهيمي" وهو رفيق دربه في الذَّود عن الإسلام واللغة              العربية في الجزائر. 
            * محمد نجيب المطيعي حيث التقاه ونهل منه بعض الحكمة. 
            *والشيخ أبو الفضل الجيزاوي التقاه. 
 
            من بعض جهوده 

            * حين عاد إلى الجزائر عزم على بعث نهضة علمية جديدة، فألقى دروسه في              الجامع الكبير بقسطنطينة وفي الجامع الأخضر، وعاد بالناس المحرومين إلى              رياض القرآن الوارفة الظلال حيث ألقى دروسه في تفسير القرآن بالجامع              الأخضر، فاستمع إليه المئات، وجذبهم حديثه العذب، ونظراته الدقيقة،              وفكره المتّقد، واتخذ ابن باديس من هذا المسجد مدرسةً لتكوين القادة              وإعداد النخبة التي حملت مشعل الإصلاح، وأخذت بيد الأمة إلى الطريق              المستقيم، وكان يبدأ دروسه بعد صلاة الفجر، ويقضي نهاره معلمًا الأطفال              الدينَ وعلوم العربية حتى بعد صلاة العشاء، ثم يستأنف دروسَه في تفسير              القرآن الكريم من التاسعة مساءً حتَّى منتصف الليل للكبار، وداعيًا              إياهم إلى الالتزام بالدين وتغيير ما بأنفسهم حتى يغير الله ما بهم.             

            * قاوم ابن باديس بعض أصحاب الطرق الصوفية في الجزائر الذين اتخذهم              الاستعمار الفرنسي وسيلةً للسيطرة على عقول الشعب الجزائري، ووصفهم              بأنهم ابتدعوا أعمالاً وعقائد من عند أنفسهم، معتقدين أنهم يتقربون بها              إلى الله. 

            * أتم تفسير القران فى دروسه على حلقات متصلة استمرت خمس وعشرين سنة،              واحتفلت الجزائر بختمه احتفالاً قوميًا في قسطنطينة في (13 من ربيع              الآخر 1357هـ = 12 من يونيو 1938م). 

            * أنشأ مكتب كان نواةً للتعليم الابتدائي فوق مسجد سيدي بومعزة، ثم              انتقل إلى مبنى الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية التي تأسست سنة (1336هـ =              1917م)، ثم تطوَّر هذا المكتب إلى مدرسةٍ عصريةٍ كبيرةٍ تتسع لأعداد              كبيرة من الأطفال. 

            * أسس جمعية التربية والتعليم الإسلامية في سنة (1349هـ =1931م ؛ بهدف              نشر الأخلاق الفاضلة والمعارف الدينية والعربية، والصنائع والحرف              اليدوية، واستعان في سبيل تحقيق ذلك بإنشاء: 
            ** مدرسة للتعليم. 
            ** وملجأٍ للأيتام. 
            ** ونادٍ للمحاضرات. 
            ** ومصنع لتعليم الحرف. 

            و قد انشأ عبد الحميد بمساعي الجمعية تلك 170 مدرسة بالإضافة إلى              كتاتيب انتشرت في كل مكان و التي اخذ الفرنسيون بمحاربتها من كل اتجاه،              وكانت الجمعية ترسل النابغين من طلابها الذين واصلوا التعليم لاستكمال              دراستهم في بعض جامعات الدول الإسلامية، كما كانت الجمعية تُعفى البنات              من مصروفات التعليم، ويتعلَّمن بالمجَّان، تشجيعا لهن على التعليم. أما              البَنون فلا يُعفى منهم إلا غير القادرين. 

            * أنشأ لجنةً من أعضاء جمعية التربية والتعليم تُعنى بالطلبة، وتساعد              المحتاجين منهم من الصندوق المالي المخصص لهذه المهمة، وكان يموَّل من              تبرعات الأسخياء والمحسنين الذين شجعتهم أعمال الشيخ وجهوده التعليمية              على التبرع لرعاية الطلاب. 

            * أصدر جريدة المنتقد سنة (1345هـ = 1925م) ورأس تحريرها، لكن المحتل              عطلها، فأصدر جريدة الشهاب في السنة نفسها، وعمد "ابن باديس" إلى              استغلالها في توسيع دائرة نشاطه التعليمي، ليشمل أكبر عدد ممكن من              الناس، فخصص افتتاحياتها لنشر مختارات من دروسه في التفسير والحديث،              تحت عنوان: "مجالس التذكير"، واستمرت الشهاب في الصدور حتى سنة (1358هـ              = 1939م). 

            * ودعا إلى عقد مؤتمر إسلامي في الجزائر سنة (1355هـ = 1936م)؛              للحيلولة دون تنفيذ مؤامرة إدماج الشعب الجزائري المسلم في الأمة              الفرنسية المسيحية، التي كان ينادي بها بعض نواب الأمة الجزائريين،              ورجال السياسة الموالين لفرنسا، ونجح "ابن باديس" ورفاقه في القضاء على              هذه الفكرة الخبيثة، وإفشال فكرة الاندماج مع فرنسا التي خُدع بها بعض              الجزائريين. 
 
            ابن باديس مجاهدا الاستعمار 

            أثمرت جهود ابن باديس فى إنشاء جمعية العلماء المسلمين في سنة (1350هـ              = 1931م)، وجعلت شعارها "الإسلام ديننا، والعربية لغتنا، والجزائر              وطننا"، وانتخب العلماء الشيخ "عبد الحميد بن باديس" رئيسًا للجمعية،              وأدركت الجمعية أهمية التربية والتعليم في تحقيق أهدافها والمحافظة على              كيان الأمة في مواجهة جهود مستميتة من المستعمر الفرنسي للقضاء على              الهوية الإسلامية؛ ولهذا اهتمت بإنشاء المدارس التي تُعنى بالمناهج              العربية الإسلامية، وحثت الأمة على إرسال أبنائها إلى مدارسها؛ بهدف              تعليم أكبر عدد ممكن من أبناء الأمة تعليمًا صحيحًا. 

            ووجهت عنايتها إلى التعليم في المساجد، فكما لا مسجد دون صلاة، فكذلك              لا مسجد دون تعليم؛ ولذا وضعت الجمعية برامج واسعةً لنشر التعليم              الديني والثقافة العربية للصغار والمبتدئين، واستكمال ثقافة من درسوا              باللسان الفرنسي، كما عنيت بإرسال الوعاظ إلى القرى لنشر الوعي              الإسلامي بينهم...وقد نجحت جهودهم أيما نجاح رغم أن الاستعمار الفرنسى              قد أغلق نحوًا من ألف مدرسة ابتدائية وثانوية وعالية، كانت تضم نحو              مائة وخمسين ألف طالب، ووضعت قيودًا على فتح المدارس. 
 
            من مواقفه مع الاستعمار الفرنسي 

            * عندما سافر وفد يمثل المؤتمر الإسلامي الجزائري إلى باريس قابلهم              ولادييه مدير الشؤون الجزائرية في الحكومة الفرنسية و الذي هدد أعضاء              الوفد بقوله : "أن لدى فرنسا مدافع طويل فى 18 يونيو 1936م " فتصدى له              بن باديس بكل شجاعة و قوة و قال: " أن لدينا مدافع أطول" ! 

            * صادف 1937 عام احتفالهم بمرور قرن على احتلالهم قسطنطينة و أرادوا              إشراك الأهالي به لكن بن باديس أصدر منشور 28 ديسمبر باسمه يطلب فيه من              الأهالي مقاطعة هذا الاحتفال فاستجاب له الشعب و خاب أمل الفرنسيين.             
 
            من أقواله 

            كان ينشد الشعر إلى شعبه ليغرس بهم بذرة الوطنية و العروبة فيقول : 
            شعـــــــب الجزائر مسلم و إلى العــــــروبة ينتسب 
            من قال حاد عن أصله أو قال مــــات فقد كذب 
            يا نشـــــــئ أنت رجاؤنا و بك الصـباح قد اقترب 
 
            آثار ابن باديس 

            انشغل ابن باديس ببناء الإنسان وإنقاذ الأجيال التي ولدت في أحضان              الاستعمار عن تأليف الكتب، ومعظم إنتاجه الفكري مقالات ودروس ألقاها في              المساجد والمدارس، سلُم لنا بعضها وفُقد معظمها الآخر، وقد جُمع كثير              من آثاره بعد وفاته، منها: 

            - تفسير ابن باديس. 
            - مجالس التذكير من حديث البشير النذير، طبعته وزارة الشئون الدينية              بالجزائر (1403هـ= 1983م). 
            - العقائد الإسلامية من الآيات القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية. 
            - رجال السلف ونساؤه، وهي مجموعة من المقالات ترجم فيها "ابن باديس"              لبعض الصحابة. 
            -وقد جمع "عمار الطالبي" معظم آثار "ابن باديس" ونشرها في الجزائر في              أربعة مجلدات سنة (1388هـ = 1968م). 
 
            وفاة ابن باديس 

            في أيامه الأخيرة مرض مرضًا شديدًا فوافته المنية، في (8 من ربيع الأول              1359هـ = 1940م) عن واحد وخمسين عامًا. 
 
            فى النهاية 

            كانت هذى سيرة رجل انشغل ببناء أفراد يخدمون قضية الحق والخير ولربما              طواه النسيان قليلا ولكن...أبدا لن يمحى من ذاكرة الأمة ففى بنيها من              يحيون دراسة تلك القمم بفهم وعلم وبصيرة راشدة عساهم يفيدون الإسلام              والمسلمين. 

            سيد يوسف 
http://www.saaid.net/Minute/276.htm

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .
رحم الله شيخنا .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

من أشهر ما نظم ابن باديس رحمه الله :
شَعْـبُ الجـزائرِ مُـسْـلِـمٌ *** وَإلىَ الـعُـروبةِ يَـنتَـسِـبْ 
مَنْ قَــالَ حَـادَ عَنْ أصْلِـهِ *** أَوْ قَــالَ مَـاتَ فَقَدْ كَـذبْ 
أَوْ رَامَ إدمَــاجًــا لَــهُ *** رَامَ الـمُحَـال من الطَّـلَـبْ 
يَانَشءُ أَنْـتَ رَجَــاؤُنَــا *** وَبِـكَ الصَّبـاحُ قَـدِ اقْـتَربْ 
خُـذْ لِلحَـيـاةِ سِلاَحَـهـا *** وَخُـضِ الخْـطُـوبَ وَلاَ تَهبْ 
وَاْرفعْ مَـنـارَ الْـعَـدْلِ وَالإ *** حْـسـانِ وَاصْـدُمْ مَـن غَصَبْ 
وَاقلَعْ جُـذورَ الخَـــائـنينَ *** فَـمـنْـهُـم كُلُّ الْـعَـطَـبْ 
وَأَذِقْ نفُوسَ الظَّــالـمِـين  َ *** سُـمًّـا يُـمْـزَج بالـرَّهَـبْ 
وَاهْـزُزْ نـفـوسَ الجَـامِدينَ *** فَرُبَّـمَـا حَـيّ الْـخَـشَـبْ 
مَنْ كَــان يَبْغـي وَدَّنَــا *** فَعَلَى الْكَــرَامَــة  ِ وَالـرّحبْ 
أوْ كَـــانَ يَبْغـي ذُلَّـنـَا *** فَلَهُ الـمـَهَـانَـةُ والـحَـرَبْ 
هَـذَا نِـظـامُ حَـيَـاتِـنَـا *** بالـنُّـورِ خُــطَّ وَبِاللَّـهَـبْ 
حتَّى يَعودَ لـقَــومــنَـا *** من مَجِــدِهم مَــا قَدْ ذَهَبْ 
هَــذا لكُمْ عَـهْــدِي بِـهِ *** حَتَّى أوَسَّــدَ في الـتُّـرَبْ 
فَــإذَا هَلَكْتُ فَصَيْـحـتـي *** تَحيـَا الجَـزائـرُ وَ الْـعـرَبْ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك يا أمة الوهاب على القصيدة التي - من صغري- يقشعر جلدي ابتهاجاً بها

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بارك الله فيك يا أمة الوهاب على القصيدة التي - من صغري- يقشعر جلدي ابتهاجاً بها


وفيك بارك الله أخي رضا ، صحيح والله ، من صغرنا تربينا عليها وعلى معانيها السامية ، وروحها الإسلامية الوطنية .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> وفيك بارك الله أخي رضا ، صحيح والله ، من صغرنا تربينا عليها وعلى معانيها السامية ، وروحها الإسلامية الوطنية .





> شَعْـبُ الجـزائرِ مُـسْـلِـمٌ *** وَإلىَ الـعُـروبةِ يَـنتَـسِـبْ 
> مَنْ قَــالَ حَـادَ عَنْ أصْلِـهِ *** أَوْ قَــالَ مَـاتَ فَقَدْ كَـذبْ 
> أَوْ رَامَ إدمَــاجًــا لَــهُ *** رَامَ الـمُحَـال من الطَّـلَـبْ


الله أكبر ... صحيح 
سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------

